# Recovery effort on SF Boise.



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Search and Rescue are asking people to stay off the run. 

There was a flip and they have not found the boater yet. More sad news.

Rafter missing on South Fork of Boise River | KTVB.COM


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lots of sad news lately, I read about a fisherman drowning near your area carvedog. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

They found him pinned under a log this morning.. sad news for sure
Boise man found dead after raft flips | KTVB.COM


----------

